# Get bit outdoors - huge rod wrapping equipment sale!!



## GetBit Custom Rod Supply (Nov 25, 2015)

*W**rapping season is here! We want to be sure everyone has the ease and enjoyment of building with power! 


Lowest Prices of the Year!!


- Alps Wrappers -ForeCast Wrappers -Reamer Kits -Alps Tool Rests -Alps Tail Stocks -Alps Chucks -Handwrappers -Dryers & More!!! 


ONLY 3 DAYS LEFT!! 

FREE SHIPPING OVER $150 *Oversize fees still apply. Coupon Code: Freeship


CLICK HERE TO SEE IT AND SAVE!!
http://myemail.constantcontact.com/...LE---.html?soid=1118462936687&aid=r1chgXmVtvs*


----------

